# self contained battery powered LED interior lights



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I am looking for some reasonable decent looking interior lights for the overhead that are self contained battery powered. I have not found anything suitable by Googling.
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Chas H (Sep 6, 2013)

Amazon.com: Fulcrum 30016-308 9 LED Tap Light, 3-Pack: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31KEu3jx8SL


----------



## waaarghh (Jul 9, 2011)

I use the NEBO Larry 8 light. You can get them on Amazon for around 5 bucks.
These lights have a magnet and I installed small metal plates (not Stainless, of course) in strategic locations in the boat. I can move them around as needed and they last a long time on AAA batteries. I use rechargeable batteries and a small solar panel to recharge them.


----------



## Puddin'_Tain (Feb 14, 2014)

I bought a some of these at Costco a couple of years ago for the V-berth on my boat. They work pretty well, as long as I remember to set them to "on" or "off", rather than "motion-sensor".


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

My first choice to looke at would be Doctor LED, Dr. LED, is a designer and manufacturer of LED-based lighting solutions for marine and boating applications. but it does not look like they have battery powered other than the house battery via wire.

YOu might be surprised what you could find at a target, radio shack, Ace, True Value or Home Depot. Or also locally seattle lighting or some other light source.

Marty


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Not exactly what Bob is looking for, but I was on a walkabout in West Marine last weekend, while it was raining. I needed about $5 in supplies and spent $500! Well, bought my wife new deck shoes and a sun dress in the equation. Cruising gifts.

Anyway, on their trinket rack, I saw LED bicycle headlights, with what look like substantial tie wraps to hold them on. The back of the little white light was arced to mold around the handle bar. I thought, they would be perfect to put on the piping underneath our bimini as night lighting. I bought two, thinking I may need more. Turns out to be perfect as is. Just enough soft white light to eat, without feeling like its noon. A real winner. Our cockpit table lighting is too bright in the middle of the table, but you still can't see what you're eating. Of course, I tossed the packaging and now don't know the brand.

Edit: says Nite Ize on it. Couldn't find it exactly with google.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Check in RV stores as well. I picked up some AAA powered LEDs similar to what ChasH posted at Walmart for (I think) $20 for a 3 pack, in their RV section in automotive.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

it was my experience that battery-powered lights were not durable at all, as in failed within weeks


----------



## desert rat (Feb 14, 2013)

Bob if you are looking for something that doesn't destroy the cat curled up on the rug in front of the fire feeling, I have not found it. In sailboat lighting pictures I notice that a wide tapering brass bezel makes the hockey puck taped to the headliner less annoying, but the red and black wires dangling across the roof don't help. perhaps something in an orange light instead of the blue white might help.


----------



## Pegu club (Jun 10, 2012)

BP, try your local bicycle shop, they will have some of the best of the latest led technology lights, battery powered, and likely far brighter than what home/hardware stores have to offer.
Just a thought.


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

I found and use a couple battery-powered, three LED, 4 head "track" llights from Ace hardware.. On sale at $12.89 last year. They take two sets of three AAA batts; but willwork with one set. Sticky back velcro or screw/ button on. Nifty remote,too! 
I'll eventually rig a 5 v power supply and hook them to the house side12v.
Mounted over the settees, they provide nearly enough light to read without squintind too badly  Actually, very pretty , somewhat subdued, directional "mood" lighting. A bit to blue for my tastes; but as an "entry" lamp..sweet.. Come thu the cockpit to the companionway and mash the button before heading below..
Light!


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Many thanks for all the ideas. I'll report back when we have solved the problem.


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

These LED puck lights are going strong after two years ( changed the batteries two or three times). Each light can be tapped on or off, all can be turned on, off or dimmed from the remote switch - I mounted it near the companionway, it is handy to light up everything with one tap of the switch.
Homemates LED Wireless Puck Lights with Remote - 6 pk. - Office Supplies - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51OVXqxym%[email protected]@[email protected]@51OVXqxym%2BL


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

A boatbuilder buddy of mine bought an led pack to my office. It was two lights hooked up to a battery. Home Depot stuff. The battery was 2" square and 1/2" thick. He turned it on and sat it in the corner of my 27' square office. He told me just to leave it on and see what happens. At night those two little lights would light up the corner of the office. It worked for over two months 24 hours a day.

I was very impressed. Now we need a four light array in a presentable housing. I don't know who s styling the fixtures available now but they aren't trying very hard. I know I can do better in 30 minutes, max!


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Solar with remote. Sunforce Solar Hanging Light with Remote Control, Model# 81091 | Solar Lighting| Northern Tool + Equipment. Portable mag mount. Sunforce Solar LED Light - 1 Watt, 90/50 Lumens | Solar Lighting| Northern Tool + Equipment here's another they are plentyful on the web. Lighting Essentials Solar Shed Light | Solar Lighting| Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

bobperry said:


> I am looking for some reasonable decent looking interior lights for the overhead that are self contained battery powered. I have not found anything suitable by Googling.
> Anyone have any ideas?


I have a three-LED unit I use in the head for night sailing and to keep the glare down during middle-aged guy trips to the head in the middle of the night. I put four layers of carefully cut "clear" packing tape inside the lens to get the light level down. They are Home Depot stuff but look quite nice four years downstream.

If I remember correctly they were available in white, gray, and silver. The silver ones are a good match to the mirror mounts and fittings in the head of my HR 40.



Multihullgirl said:


> it was my experience that battery-powered lights were not durable at all, as in failed within weeks


Mine are up high and I don't have leaks but still the spring-loaded connectors to the batteries do corrode with time. I go over them about once a year with a pencil eraser. Batteries last between two and three years at our rate of use (a lot).

If the four-LED requirement could be three I can pull the unit apart and get more source information.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Bob-
How big an area, for what purpose, on how big a boat or cabin?

You know, enough light for fixing dinner and playing board games? Or reading? 

Utility lighting for a daysailor? Or something to keep a high maintenance wife happy with the décor, and able to do her makeup? (G)


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Doesn't Fuzzy have something to do with lighting/electrical of some sort. Have not seen him posting in a bit, maybe he is sailing in the down under winter conditions.......could be worth a pm/call if you have his number.

I'll be at a local WM tomorrow, I'll try to remember to look in the light section. Not sure what Fisheries has locally, or the larger place in Everett on the northern side of the marina.

marty


----------

